# ?Master Switch? Gene for Obesity and Diabetes Discovered



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

‘Master Switch’ Gene for Obesity and Diabetes Discovered ScienceDaily – A team of researchers, led by King’s College London and the University of Oxford, have found that a gene linked to type 2 diabetes and cholesterol levels is in fact a ‘master regulator’ gene, which controls the behaviour of other genes found within fat in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

